# scrollen geht nach update zum 2.6 nicht mehr [Gelöst]

## magir

HI ALL,

ich habe erfolgreich meinen Kernel zum 2.6 Upgedatet. Funktioniert eigentlich alles, natürlich nach einem gewissen Aufwand. Nur geht das Skrollrad nicht mehr. Auf das Rad drücken geht, skrollen nicht.

Ich habe eine usb Maus von Logitech. Dafür habe ich Eintrag in XF86Config gemacht:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Built in Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "PS/2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Wheel Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

#       Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

#       Option          "Device"                "/dev/usbmouse"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

```

Erster Eintrag ist für das Panel (Notebook). Ich habe schon an Einstellungen rumprobiert, aber nichts hilft.  Im kernel habe ich

 <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support und

[*]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)

aktiviert. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?Last edited by magir on Tue Dec 23, 2003 9:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## magir

Hat da wirklich keiner eine gute Idee wie ich das ganze anpacken soll?

Ich habe noch mal ausprobiert, ob es mit dem alten kernel geht. Ja es funktioniert wunderbar. Dann habe ich die Ausgabe mit cat  /dev/usbmouse beobachtet. Wenn ich irgendwas klicke, dann kommt eine kryptische Ausgabe(auch wenn auf das Rad klicke), wenn ich aber mit dem Rad hin und her bewege, werden diese kryptische Zeichen gelöscht. Es geht so zu sagen Rückwerts.

Für eine Idee wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## Coogee

Hast Du auch im Kernel "USB Human Interface Devices (full HID) support" aktiviert?

----------

## Husky

ausserdem ist doch #       Option          "Device"                "/dev/usbmouse"  auskommentiert. der benutzt also garnet das device??

dass es manchmal rückwerts geht is normal, hab ich mit meiner maus auch...

----------

## magir

 *Quote:*   

> ausserdem ist doch # Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse" auskommentiert. der benutzt also garnet das device?? 

 

Das habe ich schon einkommentiert, hier habe ich nur mit dem alten Pfad probiert, ob da vielleicht gehen wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du auch im Kernel "USB Human Interface Devices (full HID) support" aktiviert?
> 
> 

 

Kann jetzt nicht genau antworten, da ich nicht zuhause bin, aber so weit ich mich erringern kann, habe ich auch dieses Future aktiviert. 

Gibt es Anwendungen um Maus zu testen? Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn es doch Reaktion von drehen des Rads kommt(Rüchwertsbewegung), wieso funktioniert es dann nicht?

----------

## hulk2nd

is zwar ot, aber hilft bestimmt   :Very Happy:  vielleicht solltest du den titel deines threads überdenken und ihn von "scrollen geht nach update zum 2.6" in "scrollen geht nach update zum 2.6 nicht mehr" umändern um mehr hits zu erhalten.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## Empire

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch mit meiner PS/2 Maus von Logitech.

Ich glaube die XF86Config sollte stimmen wenn sie vorher ging, oder?

//edit

X Events kann man mit xev testen...

Wenn ich clicke zeigt er auch alles schön an, aber mein Mausrad drehen passiert da nix.

Bei mir gehts unterm 2.4er auch wunderbar.

Vielleicht hats damit zu tun das es ne Logitech is und nicht mit PS/2 und USB?

----------

## hulk2nd

ich vermute das es wohl eher was mit dem kernel zu tun hat. checke mal folgende optionen: in input device support [x] event interface, [x] mice und [x] ps/2 mouse. ausserdem noch im usb support [x] usb device filesystem,  <x> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support, [x] HID input layer support und [x] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## magir

 *Quote:*   

> ich vermute das es wohl eher was mit dem kernel zu tun hat. checke mal folgende optionen: in input device support [x] event interface, [x] mice und [x] ps/2 mouse. ausserdem noch im usb support [x] usb device filesystem, <x> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support, [x] HID input layer support und [x] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support. 
> 
> 

 

Leider hilft es auch nicht. Was auch kommisch ist, dass beim booten die Meldung "usbmouse (logitech ...)" kommt. Also wird die Maus erkannt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> is zwar ot, aber hilft bestimmt  vielleicht solltest du den titel deines threads überdenken und ihn von "scrollen geht nach update zum 2.6" in "scrollen geht nach update zum 2.6 nicht mehr" umändern um mehr hits zu erhalten. 
> 
> 

 

Danke, habe ich gar nicht gemerk, dass der Titel falsch ist.

Gibt es weitere gute Ideen. Leide habe keine andere Maus und diese zu testen.

----------

## SEth|

wenn es wirklich nicht geht wäre es evtl. hilfreich in den kernelbugs zu stöbern oder einen bug zu melden...

----------

## magir

Ich weiß nicht. Gleich als BUG für das kernel das einzustufen!? Da hätte ich mehr sollche Meldungen erst mal gehabt. Außerdem gibt es nichts dergleichen auf http://bugzilla.kernel.org. Ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der eine logitech usb Maus hat. Wenn noch jemand eine Logitech USB Maus haben sollte, der soll hier bitte melden, ob es funktioniert mit neuem kernel oder nicht. Bevor ich einen Bug melde, will ich auch sicher sein, dass es nicht an meiner Konfiguration liegt. 

Ich habe das Program xev ausgesucht, damit kann man die Maus events beobachten. Es kommen alle events(auch klick auf das rad), nur das scrollen erscheint nicht. Gleichzeitig aber  findet eine Ausgabe am Gerät /dev/usbmouse statt. Also muss die Info irgendwo verloren gehen.  :Question: 

----------

## magir

Ich habe gefunden woran es liegt. Alle input Device werden in neuem Kernel unter /dev/input/ verwaltet. Dort habe ich drei Einträge gehabt.

mice

mouse0

mouse1

Der erste Eintrag mouse0 war für meinen Touchpad, der zweite also mouse1 für meine usb Mouse.  Eintrag mice beinhaltet beide Ereignise, sowohl von dem Touchpad als auch von der usb mouse. Also habe ich im XF86Config als input device für beide /dev/input/mice eingestellt. Und schon ging es. Allerding verstehe ich nicht wieso der Eintrag /dev/usbmouse nicht funktioniert hat. Den /dev/usbmouse ist ein link auf input/mice, deswegen sollte das eigentlich auch funktionieren. Aber haupsache es geht jetzt.

Danke für eure Vorschläge.

----------

## Empire

Moment, kann es sein dass das Problem doch wo anders liegt? Bei mir erscheint nirgends, auch nicht bei /dev/input/mice irgendeine Ausgabe wenn ich am Mausrad drehe. Auch nicht unter /dev/psaux oder /dev/input/mouse0 Egal welches Device ich in die XF86Config setze, nichts ändert...  :Sad: 

//edit

Ups! Hatte vergessen psmouse_noext=1 in der grub.conf auszukommentieren, deshalb gings ned.

----------

## d33d0

DANKE!

Die Umstellung von /dev/input/mice auf /dev/input/mouse0 hat bei mir auch das Prellen der Klicks (wenn die Maustaste unter etwa 200ms wieder losgelassen wurde) behoben  :Wink: 

----------

